# my mouse is breathing heavy



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

My mouse speedy is breathing heavy any suggestions


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Is this the same mouse who is covered in scabs? He needs to be seen by a vet, either way.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It sort of sounds like you have health problems in your meeces. Not sure how much anyone can do for you in a forum. If you are using cedar or pine bedding, change to aspen or something else.


----------

